

IBM undercuts Google with discount e-mail service - vegasbrianc
http://www.seattlepi.com/local/6420ap_us_tec_ibm_google.html

======
commiebob
$14 dollars less, but only 1 gig of storage - compared to Google's 25. 1 gig
is laughable in the age of sub $100 TB disks.

------
abyx
Who in their right mind would choose Notes over anything else (Gmail, outlook,
pine, telnet)?

~~~
jacquesm
Not only that, but which corporation would outsource their email to a third
party like IBM, Gmail, Microsoft or anybody else for that matter ?

I know that plenty of companies do it, but I really wonder if they've thought
it through.

Email services are not just an expense item to be outsourced, it's a very
critical item that is best kept in-house under your own control as much as
possible.

~~~
briansmith
Even if you hire IT staff, how much of it is really under your own control? Do
you really control your IT staff more than you control an outsourcing firm?

~~~
jacquesm
I'd say yes. They have a direct stake in the well being of the company. A free
or nearly free email service provider does not.

You can't outsource responsibility.

People working for you have a contract with you, and a detailed list of their
responsibilities.

I'd trust them a lot more than some large company providing a similar service
for free or a really small fee. The incentives are completely different as is
the relationship.

~~~
Retric
If you have ~250 employees you are stuck in the black hole where you can't
directly higher top tier talent to handle email, but you start to need actual
infrastructure. Paying Google 1250$ a month is probably the best you can
reasonably do without paying ~10x that for single competent staff, HW,
software, and a significant support contract.

------
mmc
This quote is one of the better mainstream-media explanations of cloud
computing I've seen:

"Armonk, N.Y.-based IBM is responding to the increasing corporate demand for
inexpensive e-mail that's run on computers owned by an external supplier
instead of the company relying on the service. This approach has become trendy
enough to get its own catch phrase - "cloud computing.""

------
manish
"None of those features are included in IBM's package.

Even so, IBM believes its service, called LotusLive iNotes, can beat Google
because it has a much larger sales force and relationships with corporate
customers going back long before Google co-founders Larry Page and Sergey Brin
were even born in 1973."

I give up.

------
supertramp
IBM "wishes" it undercut Google with discount e-mail service

